# Lightweight Kickstand?



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

Greetings fellow weight weenies. I'll get straight to the point. I've always liked the concept of the kickstand but can't justify putting one on my bike due to the amount of weight that it adds. When I was a kid I remember getting off my bike and slapping the old kickstand down, not having to worry about finding something to lean it against or the seat/handlebars being damaged from leaning the bike on the ground. Does anyone know of a manufacturer out there that is making a streamlined, light kickstand; possibly out of carbon fiber/ titanium or some other composite? Thanks.


----------



## ryanhugh (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't have a kickstand suggestion, but having one on a bike you actually take out on trails seems a bit dangerous. I'd be scared it would come loose or get caught on something... 

Also, it's a mountain bike, it's supposed to get dinged up


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

no kickstand is the lightest option. How often do you find you would need a kickstand on a ride?

Just my opinion.


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

your foot, the ground (non-drive side), or a wall


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

real bikes come with kickstands already on 'em


----------



## mrclownprince (Feb 3, 2011)

Thehemiman said:


> Greetings fellow weight weenies. I'll get straight to the point. I've always liked the concept of the kickstand but can't justify putting one on my bike due to the amount of weight that it adds. When I was a kid I remember getting off my bike and slapping the old kickstand down, not having to worry about finding something to lean it against or the seat/handlebars being damaged from leaning the bike on the ground. Does anyone know of a manufacturer out there that is making a streamlined, light kickstand; possibly out of carbon fiber/ titanium or some other composite? Thanks.


i know that on one of the online stores i was on there was a tiny stand you could use that connects to you pedal and is small enough to stow in your camelpack.


----------



## swan lee (May 20, 2006)

It's a tough one, eh? I'm after a carbon fibre shopping basket as well, as the wicker ones are so heavy they make the steering really poor..........


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

One of these...and some of that. It's even bendy.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.click-stand.com/Click-Stand_at_a_Glance.html


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

rocks (or kerbs) are your friend Thehemiman ...you don't have to take them with you - so no weight penalty, simply rotate your crank arm so your pedal rests on an appropriately sized stone or rock or sleeping tramp, ect. - et voila! 





Thehemiman said:


> Does anyone know of a manufacturer out there that is making a streamlined, light kickstand; possibly out of carbon fiber/ titanium or some other composite? Thanks.


...you were joshing right? :ihih:


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

Kickstand?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

kickstands are ridiculous... lol makes me remember those old cheap good for nothing bikes...

ahhh maybe you want to lower your center of gravity?


----------



## featured (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Aluminium will be lighter than titanium... and this one is even burnished. It even has *light weight* in the description (266gms).

http://www.greenfieldny.com/chart_bicycle.htm


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I use one of these.
Not real light....but i don't notice the weight while riding.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

Thehemiman said:


> Greetings fellow weight weenies. I'll get straight to the point. I've always liked the concept of the kickstand but can't justify putting one on my bike due to the amount of weight that it adds. When I was a kid I remember getting off my bike and slapping the old kickstand down, not having to worry about finding something to lean it against or the seat/handlebars being damaged from leaning the bike on the ground. Does anyone know of a manufacturer out there that is making a streamlined, light kickstand; possibly out of carbon fiber/ titanium or some other composite? Thanks.


seat, handlebar getting damaged? omg, just go out and buy a road bike already.:madman:


----------



## DougGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

*yup kickstand nice sometimes*

Here's mine. I was also very weight conscious when coming up with this one. Kinda cool that in order to modify this one to fit, it was losing weight at each step of the way. First the steel mounting brackets were replaced with aluminum, then the plastic itself went on a carbide burr in the drill press and then a dremel tool diet.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7782270#post7782270

Don't hate on me for the uglies on the steering tube that raise the bars, got a nice plan underway for the whole front end too, new aluminum fork, 165gr stem, and some cr-mo bars.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Wtf? This thread should be taken off this forum.


----------



## jrabikerepair (Dec 29, 2009)

Get a good set of handlebar plugs. Then lay your bike down wherever you please. As for the seat, you never ride on the sides, so no worries there.
Handlebar plugs (8g) and easily replaceable... much lighter and cheaper than even a carbon kickstand!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

DougGuy said:


> Here's mine. I was also very weight conscious when coming up with this one. Kinda cool that in order to modify this one to fit, it was losing weight at each step of the way. First the steel mounting brackets were replaced with aluminum, then the plastic itself went on a carbide burr in the drill press and then a dremel tool diet.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7782270#post7782270
> 
> Don't hate on me for the uglies on the steering tube that raise the bars, got a nice plan underway for the whole front end too, new aluminum fork, 165gr stem, and some cr-mo bars.


That is one fugly saddle. Props for not being a conformist.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

mtb143 said:


> That is one fugly saddle. Props for not being a conformist.


That's not a saddle...that is a hemorrhoid donut


----------



## DougGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

Might look funky but after several hours of riding, I have absolutely zero discomfort. None nada zilch. No 'roids here neither. That saddle is the most prostate friendly on the planet. Wouldn't begin to suggest downhilling with it or even trail riding but for street/city/parks/greenways/hard trails/hard dirt/pavement it rocks.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

DougGuy said:


> Might look funky but after several hours of riding, I have absolutely zero discomfort. None nada zilch. No 'roids here neither. That saddle is the most prostate friendly on the planet. Wouldn't begin to suggest downhilling with it or even trail riding but for street/city/parks/greenways/hard trails/hard dirt/pavement it rocks.


If it works for you. I have no issues after 5-6 hours of riding an Antares 00.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Your dream is a reality - Calfee has your kickstand.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> rocks (or kerbs) are your friend Thehemiman ...you don't have to take them with you - so no weight penalty, simply rotate your crank arm so your pedal rests on an appropriately sized stone or rock or sleeping tramp, ect. - et voila!
> 
> 
> 
> ...you were joshing right? :ihih:


Wow, you're lookin' for trouble there. One gust of wind and your pretty carbon frame will assplode on that rock.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Wow, you're lookin' for trouble there. One gust of wind and your pretty carbon frame will assplode on that rock.




that's amazing, really how did you know? ...this bike did exactly that just after i took the pic 



...and you can clearly see this bike just about to as well


----------

